# Coolant Tubing



## randyjaco (Sep 19, 2017)

I've got an old 13x40 TurnPro lathe. The built-in flow coolant system went out today. What I found was that coolant line sprung a major leak. The coolant line is the metric equivalent of 1/4" plastic tube with metal shielding. (Kinda like shielded wire cables). I have been searching the interweb and I can't find a thing like it. Any suggestions on where I might find similar armored tubing? Or what I can use in its place?

Randy


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Randy,
i'm sure a hydraulic hose would work for the purposes of moving coolant.
you could possibly get away with using 1/4" Polyester braided vinyl tubing common in hardware stores, unless you need an armored hose


----------



## francist (Sep 19, 2017)

Braided steel fuel line?

-frank


----------



## whitmore (Sep 20, 2017)

Parker 801 rubber hose will take a variety of fittings, and handles water/oil/etc at modest pressures
(for coolant, probably you don't need heavier).   <http://www.hoseandfittingsetc.com/product/hose/801-hose>
I've had good performance from Tygon (clear vinyl, lots of brands) tubing at low pressures, too.
Flexible metal jacket (Greenfield) from the usual hardware stores' electrical department might
be useful; be sure to install bushings at cut ends, to protect from burrs.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 20, 2017)

I just use regular vinyl tubing from the hardware store. Had the same tubing on the mill for 5 years now and it isn't showing any deterioration or brittleness.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 20, 2017)

The factory oiling system on my mill (one pump self oiler thing) also uses vinyl tubing but has a braided or woven metal shielding that the vinyl tube slips inside of. No ends or crimps on the shielding, just a jacket that goes over the tubing and is held on by the tubing's (larger) screw-on ends. A larger diameter would look good used in a coolant system.


----------



## rgray (Sep 20, 2017)

Plain old automotive fuel line.
My lathe has that with the armor over it to make it look good(doesn't need it)
I use it on my mill also along with the clear vinyl hose for the drains.


----------



## randyjaco (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks guys, at this point the reinforced Tygon is looking good. I just happen to have some on hand. I was fixated on a need for metal shielding.

Randy


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 27, 2017)

Unless it is a high pressure pump. You don't need reinforced hose. I use the clear vinyl hose.


----------

